# Getting out of contract



## M.J. (May 9, 2018)

hello everyone !
I was wondering if anyone has been trying to get out there contract ?


----------



## Free2Roam (May 9, 2018)

Are you looking for advice on how to get out of a contract?


----------



## M.J. (May 9, 2018)

No I was just wondering who has been trying . I have been told exactly what to do and going to do it but just wondering about others


----------



## Karen G (May 9, 2018)

I just did a search on the subject and you can read several threads here:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?search/2176396/&q=rescinding+Wyndham+contract&o=date&c[node]=47


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2018)

if you are in your legal rescission period, simply follow the directions in the sales contract (its in there somewhere, they just dont make it obvious)


----------



## M.J. (May 9, 2018)

Thank you I found some loop holes that I can use


----------



## wjappraise (May 9, 2018)

M.J. said:


> Thank you I found some loop holes that I can use



Probably not.


----------



## M.J. (May 9, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> Probably not.


I was talking to someone who worked for company and used to investigate the claims owner brought forward .


----------



## Free2Roam (May 9, 2018)

If they ask you for upfront money, run


----------



## Passepartout (May 9, 2018)

M.J. said:


> Thank you I found some loop holes that I can use


Unlikely. Those contracts are written by loads of professionals to be pretty bulletproof. If you are planning to exploit some verbal statement, they just point at the line in the contract that says that only what's written in the contract will apply. Verbal agreements are meaningless.

But hey, we wish you well. And advise you not to pay an upfront fee outfits more than a minimal 'advertising fee' to accomplish it.


----------



## scootr5 (May 9, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> Probably not.



Your succinct post puts a shill in the air...


----------



## M.J. (May 9, 2018)

The upfront fee comment makes no sense .. I can see it if you are selling but in life you pay upfront for some much in everyday life


----------



## bbodb1 (May 9, 2018)

scootr5 said:


> Your succinct post puts a shill in the air...



..or a chill.....


...or both.


----------



## Free2Roam (May 9, 2018)

M.J. said:


> The upfront fee comment makes no sense .. I can see it if you are selling but in life you pay upfront for some much in everyday life


As long as - in the end - you get the services you're paying upfront for. Proceed with caution


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2018)

lol...this should be good.

clearly you werent looking for help or advice when you registered and posted this...makes folks wonder what your actual goal was.


----------



## M.J. (May 9, 2018)

I was looking to see if anyone has talked to anyone . Just like my post said


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 9, 2018)

M.J. said:


> I was looking to see if anyone has talked to anyone . Just like my post said



It is a leading question like those used by salespeople and as such is viewed with suspicion. If you had a legitimate way to get out of a timeshare that no lawyer seems to be aware of, you would not have asked a question, you would have provided the information.

These questions are often followed up with a PM request and then a fantastic opportunity offer! For a fee, of course.


----------



## kaljor (May 9, 2018)

M.J. said:


> I have been told exactly what to do and going to do it but just wondering about others



And how much would it cost me to get this information from you?


----------



## M.J. (May 10, 2018)

I will give you the persons info . I just sent them a email asking if it was ok 
I met this person at the annual owner meeting and they helped me with other issues and I called her and she told me she no longer works for them that she left because of how unfair things have become she worked for them for 15 years and things have gotten bad with all the changes


----------



## Avislo (May 10, 2018)

Maybe ask the person while you are  talking to them if the contact would create a thread here discussing the changes.  This should clear up any confusion as to motivations.


----------



## wjappraise (May 10, 2018)

M.J. said:


> I will give you the persons info . I just sent them a email asking if it was ok
> I met this person at the annual owner meeting and they helped me with other issues and I called her and she told me she no longer works for them that she left because of how unfair things have become she worked for them for 15 years and things have gotten bad with all the changes


----------



## jwalk03 (May 10, 2018)

What exactly did this mystery former employee do for you?  I have a hard time believing even a former employee knows of some magic loophole that has evaded teams of lawyers employed by Wyndham.


----------



## ronparise (May 10, 2018)

M.J. said:


> I was looking to see if anyone has talked to anyone . Just like my post said



Yes I have


----------



## M.J. (May 10, 2018)

So what She has told me is:
When owners call in regarding claims of being lied to they are sent to owner care. Owner care then listens to owners complaint if they think a sales violation has taken place they then ask for owner to submit a written statement once that is received it is escalated to another section of owner care who reviews the statement and what the possible sales violation is and if after the investigation they will determine if it warrants a cancellation. Lawyers are never brought in unless a owner hires one 1st then they go to Wyndhams legal team . 
She also told me they are trained to spot 3rd party company letters because they always use the same wording and same violation type . She used to be one of the people who would get the escalated owner concerns and determin if Wyndham would cxl with refund or cxl with no refund or not cxl at all.
She told me she might start helping owners because she has seen so much over the years


----------



## TUGBrian (May 10, 2018)

ah the old "ex employee turned saint helping owners.....for a fee" story.

this movie has been playing in theaters for quite some time.


----------



## M.J. (May 10, 2018)

Yeah well I guess we will see I paid her to help me  she said she would have it done within 60-90 days  if cancellation wasn’t approved she would either appeal it or she would refund me 50% back
I sent her a copy of my contract and detailed statement of what I was told and any text/ email and phone records from trying to contact the sales rep who sold me 
I having been using the program because the new sale isn’t going the way I was told I was told I needed to upgrade because it would help me get what I wanted easier and that it wouldn’t cost me any more money because of programs that allow me to give points back to wyndham to have them use to bring non owners to stay at resort and they would pay me and all I needed to do was call in and tell them I want to turn points into the VPS program which doesn’t exist !


----------



## TUGBrian (May 10, 2018)

shocking this thread went down the road everyone expected it to.


----------



## Passepartout (May 10, 2018)

M.J. said:


> Yeah well I guess we will see *I paid her* to help me  she said she would have it done within 60-90 days  if cancellation wasn’t approved she would either appeal it or *she would refund me 50% back*
> I sent her a copy of my contract and detailed statement of what I was told and any text/ email and phone records from trying to contact the sales rep who sold me
> I having been using the program because *the new sale isn’t going the way I was told* I was told *I needed to upgrade* because it would help me get what I wanted easier and that it wouldn’t cost me any more money because of programs that *allow me to give points back to wyndham to have them use to bring non owners to stay at resort *and they would pay me and all I needed to do was call in and tell them *I want to turn points into the VPS program which doesn’t exist !*


Feel that tug on your cheek? That's the hook digging in as they reel you in. First, you paid 'her' UP FRONT! NO-NO number one. You are settling for giving 'her' half of what you paid her- for failing to do what she said. It isn't going the way you were told, because you were told lies to make the sale, and verbal promises are not valid. The words in the contract are all that matters. And finally, Wyndham is NEVER going to buy back points to give to non-owners. They MAKE the points! Why would they need to pay you for yours? They have the printing press! 

Lots of luck, there M.J. But you were warned. It's no surprise that this is working out just like we told you it would.

Jim


----------



## wjappraise (May 10, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> shocking this thread went down the road everyone expected it to.



Yup.  It is a couple of new twists that I have not seen before; 1. provide a personal background story and then 2. offer to refund half if (when) the cancellation can't happen.  What's the over/under on the likelihood of the refund ever being sent, when the cancellation fails?  I'd have to say it is less than 2%, it will probably be appealed, then the double secret appeal is made, then the binding appeal is filed. . . on and on.   

What makes this approach somewhat ingenious is that it appeals to someone who has already been bamboozled and uses similar double talk and quasi-promises to hook the same fish a second time.


----------



## jwalk03 (May 10, 2018)

SMH.  How much was the fee you paid her?


----------



## Passepartout (May 10, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> then 2. offer to refund half if (when) the cancellation can't happen.  What's the over/under on the likelihood of the refund ever being sent, when the cancellation fails?  I'd have to say it is less than 2%, it will probably be appealed, then the double secret appeal is made, then the binding appeal is filed. . . on and on.


I'm guessing that the former Wyn upfront fee artist will just say, 'Give it a little longer, and by the way the price has gone up, send more money.'


----------



## taterhed (May 10, 2018)

I've seen this one before.

I think I'll go look for a re-run of  "The salesman told me I could rent my exchanges to pay for my maintenance fees..."


----------



## ronparise (May 10, 2018)

You don’t need a third party to help with this; neither a lawyer of your own or a former wyndham employee

You need to make the case that you relied on something the salesman said that wasn’t true to make the purchase. If you have the salesman’s lie in writing. You will prevail


----------



## M.J. (May 11, 2018)

No it won’t go up she provided everything in writing. She has send me copies of what she has submitted already and already had a reply from Wyndham so you know I see it moving


----------



## chapjim (May 11, 2018)

M.J. said:


> I will give you the persons info . I just sent them a email asking if it was ok
> I met this person at the annual owner meeting and they helped me with other issues and I called her and she told me she no longer works for them that she left because of how unfair things have become she worked for them for 15 years and things have gotten bad with all the changes



How touching!  She had a "come to Jesus moment" and decided to go out and do good works.  For a fee.

Heck of a deal!  What could go wrong?


----------



## chapjim (May 11, 2018)

M.J. said:


> No it won’t go up she provided everything in writing. She has send me copies of what she has submitted already and already had a reply from Wyndham so you know I see it moving



So, you are relying on a writing from a person who is going to get you out of a valid contract?  Does that bother you?

Any chance she ran off with some Wyndham letterhead paper when she left Wyndham?

If this is legitimate, I hope this works out for you but the signs aren't good.


----------



## M.J. (May 11, 2018)

So I understand that people out there scam other people and that’s why everyone is so negative. There is no trust in this world and you know I’m sorry but I am trying to look at the bright side of things . And if it works and I get out I will post it on here with a big HA!!!


----------



## Avislo (May 11, 2018)

What did Wyndham say?


----------



## ronparise (May 11, 2018)

M.J. said:


> No it won’t go up she provided everything in writing. She has send me copies of what she has submitted already and already had a reply from Wyndham so you know I see it moving



Are you paying maintenance fees and loan payments while you wait for wyndhams decision?

Wyndham is very much “upset” with the individuals and companies that advise their (Wyndham’s) customers to just default as a means to getting out of their  obligations.


----------



## NiteMaire (May 11, 2018)

M.J. said:


> So I understand that people out there scam other people and that’s why everyone is so negative. There is no trust in this world and you know I’m sorry but I am trying to look at the bright side of things . And if it works and I get out I will post it on here with a big HA!!!



We're pulling for you and would welcome the "HA!!!". We've just seen this game too many times to actually believe it. I want to believe it, but I can't. Here's to hoping you prove us wrong and make us believers.

Signed,
Eagerly awaiting the HA!!!


----------



## cgeidl (May 11, 2018)

[so if she does absolutely nothing you get back 50% of your money. If this was really valid why would upfront money be required. Seems like all she needs is the knowledgeable boilerplate letter and you will get a refund. 



QUOTE="M.J., post: 2138141, member: 106583"]Yeah well I guess we will see I paid her to help me  she said she would have it done within 60-90 days  if cancellation wasn’t approved she would either appeal it or she would refund me 50% back
I sent her a copy of my contract and detailed statement of what I was told and any text/ email and phone records from trying to contact the sales rep who sold me
I having been using the program because the new sale isn’t going the way I was told I was told I needed to upgrade because it would help me get what I wanted easier and that it wouldn’t cost me any more money because of programs that allow me to give points back to wyndham to have them use to bring non owners to stay at resort and they would pay me and all I needed to do was call in and tell them I want to turn points into the VPS program which doesn’t exist ![/QUOTE]


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 11, 2018)

M.J. said:


> No it won’t go up she provided everything in writing. She has send me copies of what she has submitted already and already had a reply from Wyndham so you know I see it moving



Pretty sure Wyndham provided you a contract in writing. Apparently that didn't work out so well for you. What was Wyndham's response? If it wasn't "Sure, we'll let this person out of the contract," then I am not sure what movement you are seeing beyond money out of your bank account into this miracle person's.



M.J. said:


> So I understand that people out there scam other people and that’s why everyone is so negative. There is no trust in this world and you know I’m sorry but I am trying to look at the bright side of things . And if it works and I get out I will post it on here with a big HA!!!



Everyone is negative because this is a tale oft told. If it had ever worked out well, there would have been many big HA!s in the past with recommendations to people and we would all be the first ones sharing those recommendations with others who have come here trying to get out of their contracts. It hasn't worked out well yet.  Your trust is what got you into the situation with Wyndham, and while I would like for things to work out for you, perhaps you need to be a bit more skeptical and ask questions BEFORE you give people your trust and money.  We would all like to see a big HA and if that happens, we would love the person's info to share. We have just seen many in your position lose even more money, and pretty much no one who didn't.


----------



## wjappraise (May 11, 2018)

M.J. said:


> So I understand that people out there scam other people and that’s why everyone is so negative. There is no trust in this world and you know I’m sorry but I am trying to look at the bright side of things . And if it works and I get out I will post it on here with a big HA!!!



I know the responses here have been negative, and even confrontational.  But, this is based upon years of experience on the part of many of the posters, especially of the moderators and TUGBrian.  ALL of us here want to help, even if it seems we are attacking you.  I, for one, would be thrilled if you did indeed find the unicorn, a timeshare relief company that will provide you want you need/want.  However, it is very unlikely, given just one fact - you had to pay an upfront fee.  That is the single most important marker of a scam-based relief company.  And all of the "back stories" just serve to lower your guard, and raise the hackles of the TUG community.

Perhaps you did find the one diamond among the lumps of coal.  But think of this way, applying your situation to the well known internet scam:  Is there possibly a Nigerian prince who does need your help to cash a multi-million dollar money order?  And if so, why is he willing to pay you so much just to get a small percentage of it upfront?  It is the UPFRONT portion that is the goal.  That is what the individual behind the Nigerian prince scam is working to get.  And it is the same way with the scam timeshare relief companies - the UPFRONT fee is the goal, and once they have it, the game is essentially over, all that continues is the charade, the charade may include filing an actual complaint with Wyndham (which will fail, but give you confidence they are legitimate).  Unless, of course, you are so adamant, they decide you are a ripe target for a second UPFRONT fee, to follow the appeal process (or whatever name they decide you will accept).

Please come back and post WHATEVER the results are.  The cynics among of us will assume it failed if you did not post back.  But if you did fail, you will be helping others to avoid the same pitfalls if you do post it.  And you will find more empathy than "I told you so" comments.  And of course, you will have a one poster who will share a comment that makes no sense whatsoever. 

Please know I would be pleased to sing the praises of this new company, and your diligence to find it and provide it here.  I hope that happens.  I will give you all of the blog praise you deserve.  However, it just isn't likely to happen.  And you need to be prepared for that eventuality, and DON'T SEND ANY MORE UPFRONT FUNDS.

You are one of us, we want to help.


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 11, 2018)

I'll do the offer one better. I also used to work for Wyndham and have intimate knowledge and a bunch of higher up friends. Send me $5,000. If I get you out of the contract, being a nice guy, I will feel great about it and refund all $5,000. Just the fuzzy feeling will be enough for me.

However, if I fail, I will refund you 51% of your money.

Deal?


----------



## wjappraise (May 11, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> I'll do the offer one better. I also use to work for Wyndham and have intimate knowledge and a bunch of higher up friends. Send me $5,000. If I get you out of the contract, being a nice guy, I will feel great about it and refund all $5,000. Just the fuzzy feeling will be enough for me.
> 
> However, if I fail, I will refund you 51% of your money.
> 
> Deal?



We are in the presence of greatness.


----------



## Avislo (May 11, 2018)

I do not believe going down the yellow brick road being suggested is wise.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 11, 2018)

there is a reason for the 60-90 day mention...after that you cant dispute the charge (which im guessing you paid with a credit card)


----------



## wjappraise (May 11, 2018)

Avislo said:


> I do not believe going down the yellow brick road being suggested is wise.



Cut to the lion, tin woodman, and of course, the scarecrow.  " If I only had a brain . . . "


----------



## Skipper Scooby (May 12, 2018)

I personally think that any employee of Wyndham would have to sign some kind of document that wouldn't allow them ever to help people through some of the "loopholes" that might exist. 

I'm not a lawyer and I don't play one on TV.


----------



## Skipper Scooby (Jun 10, 2018)

It's been about a month MJ and we haven't gotten an update from you. I hope everything goes your way. Please let us know what the latest is with this. Thanks!


----------



## RX8 (Jun 10, 2018)

M.J. said:


> So I understand that people out there scam other people and that’s why everyone is so negative. *There is no trust in this world* and you know I’m sorry but *I am trying to look at the bright side of things* . And if it works and I get out I will post it on here with a big HA!!!



Unfortunately this is the exact thinking that keeps the scammers in business. 

Any updates?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 10, 2018)

Well, M.J. was last here on May 7. Still some time before the clock runs out. My money is on TUG's past experience over the O.P's 'faith in the scammer'.  But I'd love to be wrong.

Jim


----------



## Anne&Jim (Jun 10, 2018)

M.J. said:


> So what She has told me is:
> When owners call in regarding claims of being lied to they are sent to owner care. Owner care then listens to owners complaint if they think a sales violation has taken place they then ask for owner to submit a written statement once that is received it is escalated to another section of owner care who reviews the statement and what the possible sales violation is and if after the investigation they will determine if it warrants a cancellation. Lawyers are never brought in unless a owner hires one 1st then they go to Wyndhams legal team .
> She also told me they are trained to spot 3rd party company letters because they always use the same wording and same violation type . She used to be one of the people who would get the escalated owner concerns and determin if Wyndham would cxl with refund or cxl with no refund or not cxl at all.
> She told me she might start helping owners because she has seen so much over the years



I don’t think MJ is an actual victim.  I think “she” is the shill.  Reference her use of “cxl” similar to another thread going on right now on TUG.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

